# Moving In - Deposit in advance - Months Rent in advance - Is this normal



## allthedoyles (20 Mar 2009)

My daughter is moving looking for a new apartment .( South East )

She has been offered an 2 bed for € 650 per month .

The landlord wants a deposit of € 650 AND a months rent in advance of € 650 .

Is this normal to have to pay down € 1300 in advance ?


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

I have heard of a deposit and a months rent in advance alright, a lot of my friends are renting and this seems fairly standard.


----------



## Havana (20 Mar 2009)

Totally normal. Once she adheres to the terms of the lease she will get the deposit back when she moves out. Make sure she gets the keys as she hands over the deposit and rent and gets the deposit back on the day she moves out.


----------



## Canny39 (20 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a lot doesn't it, but like Havana says it's totally normal. Deposit or as the American's call it security deposit is always paid when you are moving in. This is to protect the landlord from damage other than normal wear and tear to their property during the term of the lease. If when the lease expires no such damage has occurred the tenant is entitled to receive this deposit back. I would advise seeing the following website  http://www.threshold.ie (the National Housing Organisation) to get more advice and information regarding tenants and landlords rights and responsibilities. It has a very good section on getting back your deposit.
Rent is usually paid monthly in advance, I assume to protect the landlord from tenants doing a 'moonlight flit' with monies owed.


----------



## L.J (24 Mar 2009)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/rent1.pdf

She might find this useful - form for claiming tax relieft on rented accommodation.


----------



## NHG (24 Mar 2009)

Thats the norm, a deposit is always paid in advance and rent is always paid either monthly or weekly in advance which ever is in the agreement.

Utility bills should also go into the tenants name, the esb will look for a deposit if you are not going to pay by direct debit.


----------

